# the leaf hammock



## Kidder97 (Mar 8, 2011)

so far i have been feeding him over his leaf but for some reason he just wont lay or rest on the leaf and when he sees the food he just waits for the food to come his way what can i do to help him notice the leaf and how to use it


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

Kidder97 said:


> so far i have been feeding him over his leaf but for some reason he just wont lay or rest on the leaf and when he sees the food he just waits for the food to come his way what can i do to help him notice the leaf and how to use it


I took my betta leaf out. My betta likes the betta log more


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah some just wont use it. even with live plants my boy doesn't rest on them! :'D


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

He might just not like it, some of mine love leaves and some prefer to just chill on top of their pots.
I wouldn't worry about it, if he wants to use it I'm sure he will figure it out.


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Mar 6, 2011)

Does anyone use small flower pots - big enough for the betta not to get stuck in of course? I'm thinking of getting my guy one.


----------



## luckyfrog444 (Feb 24, 2011)

I have one betta that loves his leaf, and so I bought one for my other bettas and they don't use the leaves. I think it just depends on the fish. I never fed him over the leaf he just likes to sleep on it. But only if it's stuck on the right side of the tank, lol.


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

mstngchic2012 said:


> Does anyone use small flower pots - big enough for the betta not to get stuck in of course? I'm thinking of getting my guy one.


I use them and totally think they work great.
I use the little ones that are like 70 cents at walmart, just make sure you plug the holes in the bottom so they don't try and swim through and get stuck. I use old wine corks to plug mine and it works great.
You can also break the ends off them, just make sure that you sand any sharp edges.


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

My two girls love theirs. Is the leaf too close or too far away from the water?
I have my leaves about 1 inch - 3/4 of an inch from the surface of the water. They love that spot, and if I move it further down they won't use it. 
Some may just not like it at all.


----------



## ansalong (Nov 3, 2010)

It took my fish a while to warm up to his leaf, and he only sleeps on it. He swims over it sometimes but he'll only rest on it at night, and the only way I know is if I get up in the middle of the night to use the restroom or something and I catch him. Otherwise I'd never know.

You might leave it in a little while, I'm sure he doesn't _dislike _it. And maybe he uses it when you're not looking.


----------



## cowgirlelisa (Feb 26, 2011)

Ive been thinking of geting some clay pots for my bettas for homes I see them all the time at walmart and more now since of the spring time and such


----------



## bethycakes (Mar 9, 2011)

My little guy, and my friends little guy, both hang out on the suction cup of their hammocks, not the actual leaf. I actually caught Japser sleeping on it last night - I could see him from the other room on the suction cup and he didn't move for quite a while! He's got his quirks already just like his momma!


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Mar 6, 2011)

cowgirlelisa said:


> Ive been thinking of geting some clay pots for my bettas for homes I see them all the time at walmart and more now since of the spring time and such


I went out and bought some from Hobby Lobby. There was a 6 pack of them for $2.27 and they were 50% off. My DT is just a wee guy so he fits in it just fine. The widest part of the pot is 2".


----------



## cowgirlelisa (Feb 26, 2011)

Sounds even better  Need to make a trip to Hobby Lobby then hehe


----------

